# was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?



## Ikulas (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben uns u.a. eine Seerose bestellt (Nymphaea `Starbright`). 
Was muss ich beim Einsetzen der Seerose in unserem Teich beachten ?
Bei Werner habe ich gelesen, dass man am besten einen ganz normalen Plastikbehälter nimmt und eben nicht die speziellen Seerosenkörbe. Das leuchtet mir ein. Aber was nehme ich als Substrat ? Bzw. wo bekomme ich geeignetes Substrat her, wenn ich nunmal keine Muttererde (haben wir schon komplett anderweitig genutzt) mehr habe ? 
Unser Teich hat eine Tiefe von rund 50 cm. Ich denke, die Seerose können wir gleich direkt auf diese Tiefe setzen ? Oder gibt es hier Bedenken ? 
Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps !


----------



## niri (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hallo Beate,

eine Mischung aus Lehm und gröberem Sand (ungefähr zu gleichen Teilen, oder etwas mehr Lehm als Sand) ist für eine Seerose ein gutes Substrat. Falls du keine Lehmquelle in deiner Umgebung findest (eigenr Garten, Lehmaushub, Lehmgrube usw.), kannst du auch Lehm in Pulverform bei der Bucht bestellen. Gib in die Suche dort Lehmpulver ein. Der Vorteil von Lehm ist seine Fähigkeit, die Nährstoffe zu speichern und bei Bedarf an die Pflanze abzugeben. Als Sand eignet sich z.B. Maurersand. Was die Pflanztiefe betrifft, kannst du dich an der Länge der Blätterstiele bei deiner gelieferten Pflanze orientieren. Die Blätter sollen nach der Pflanzung auf dem Wasser liegen oder nur knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche sein. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Ikulas (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hallo Ina,

super, Beides ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden.
Danke, dann ist das Problem gelöst.

Wenn ich Lehm zufüge, brauche ich dann überhaupt noch Dünger ? Ich habe speziellen Langzeitdünger mitbestellt.


----------



## niri (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Ja, Lehm allein reicht für gutes Wachstum und schöne Blüten bei Gefäßpflanzung nicht aus. Am Anfang reicht eigentlich 1 Düngerkegel, der sollte so plaziert werden, dass er tief im Substrat ist, aber auch für die Wurzeln der Seerose erreichbar. Später braucht die Pflanze je nach ihrer Größe 2 und mehr Düngerkegel pro Saison.

LG
Ina


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hi

Wenn sich an einer Stelle nur etwas Mulm schon gesammelt hat, genügt es, das Rhizom an z.B. einen Kalksandstein zu binden und die Seerose dort zu versenken. Es sollte aber zwischen 1 und 1,5 m tief sein. Wüchsige Sorten wachsen schon im ersten Jahr meist über ihr Gefäß hinaus. Ein Düngen erübrigt sich da meistens. Man hat eher das Problem. dass die Seerose zu groß wird. Rhizom hinten einkürzen, Kindel abtrennen, Äußere, ältere Blätter immer wieder entfernen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

 es dreht sich hier um ein funkelnagelneues 500-Liter-Teichlein...


----------



## maarkus (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*



Ikulas schrieb:


> Bei Werner habe ich gelesen, dass man am besten einen ganz normalen Plastikbehälter nimmt und eben nicht die speziellen Seerosenkörbe.



Da wir uns auch eine Seerose auf 1m Tiefe setzen werden, wollte ich genau an dem obigen Punkt nochmal nachhaken. Lehm und Sand ist auch zu Genüge da. Und jetzt nehme ich keinen speziellen Teichkorb, sondern einen größeren Blumentopf? Wär ja super, wenn das so einfach wäre. Dann muss ich nur die Pflanze anliefern lassen und den Rest hätte ich da.

Hätten eigentlich eine riesige Seerose von einer Teichauflösung haben können, aber die war voll mit Läusen und ganz zerfressen. Da ich mir nichts in den Teich holen wollte, habe ich abgelehnt. War das richtig, oder wär da etwas ohne großen Aufwand machbar gewesen?


----------



## Ikulas (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hallo,

danke an Euch alle, auch an Wolfgang. Mein Teich ist zwar mini und hat nur eine Tiefe von rund 50 cm. Aber trotzdem sind solche Infos interessant. 

Wir werden einen Plastikblumentopf nehmen und diesen mit Vlies auskleiden, damit das Loch zu ist. Ich denke, das müsste auch erst mal funktioneren. Den Rest haben wir ja da.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hallo Markus,

(und alle anderen Seerosen-Neupflanzer). Hier - ab dem vierten Absatz - hat Werner alles beschrieben, was man wissen muss.


----------



## maarkus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hiho,

Ich habe einen Ableger einer großen Seerose bekommen. Am rhizom befinden sich 5 Blätter. Die mögliche Tiefe der Seerose geht bis 1,20m. Ich habe die Seerose gleich auf 80cm gesetzt, da doch schon 2 große Blätter knapp unter der Oberfläche liegen und ein drittes weiter unten nachkommt. Reicht das, oder sollte ich sie höher setzen?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## maarkus (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hier mal 2 (schlechte) Bilder zur besseren Einschätzung. Ich würde es so lassen, was meint ihr?


----------



## RonnyS311 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Ach klar funktioniert das, maarkus.
Ich hatte meine auch gleich in 1m gesetzt und sie ist hochgekommen.
Und wenn da schon die ersten Blätter oben sind dann schafft die das auch. 

Die Blätter die dran waren als ich sie gekauft hatte sind keinen cm gewachsen, sind alles neue Blätter die jetzt oben sind. Ist ja auch logisch die Blätter sind es auf der Wasserhöhe gewohnt gewesen in der Gärtnerei und das Wachstum der Stängel abgeschlossen, klar das die nicht nach oben kommen.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: was ist beim Einpflanzen einer Seerose zu beachten?*

Hi Markus

Das reicht. Wenn die Blätter auch vorher noch unter Wasser waren, spielt die Tiefe keine Rolle. Nur Blätter, die die Oberfläche schon erreicht hatten, soll man nicht wieder unter Wasser bringen, da nach meinen Beobachtungen die Stiele nicht noch einmal an Länge zulegen können. Die Blätter gehen dann zugrunde.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

